# How to keep dog from digging into sofa?



## Harleysmom (Jan 26, 2005)

I really don't want to spray anything like Bitter Apple on the sofa.....any suggestion on to getting the dog to just stop it?


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Hmm... I don't really have any suggestions, but when Peanut digs in the sofa it's because he dropped a treat or a chew bone between the cushions and can't get it out himself.

Maybe you could give Harley a chew toy when he's on the couch to keep him occupied?


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Brinkley does this when he is trying to "bury" a greenie, pig ear, or treat bone.







When he starts this, I get a blanket down and put it on the floor and put him down there. Then he buries it in the blanket.


----------



## Tyler's Sis (Feb 27, 2005)

Thank you for posting this! Tyler always does it in the middle of my bed!


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

lucy does that when she gets really hyper.. i think its cute







so i guess thats not much of a help. sorry.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Kallie is a big digger.... just about every night she digs at the bed. Unfortunately she has dug on my leather chair and there are all sorts of nail marks on it.







Catcher is not much of a digger at all. 

When Kallie is doing it I just tell her to stop and give her a bone or something and she'll usually comply.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Brinkley occcasionally digs to China on the bed at night...I didn't think about that one..we usually stop that by covering our faces and we play peek-a-boo.


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

i've been meaning to say this for awhile.. brinkley reminds me sooo much of lucy's papa







i have a picture of him somewhere, i'll have to dig it up. it's crazy :new_Eyecrazy: i'd been trying to figure out what brink reminded me of.. and i was looking at puppy pics and was like DUH! PRINCE! lol wow. i'll stop now.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by puppylucy_@Mar 31 2005, 10:07 PM
> *i've been meaning to say this for awhile.. brinkley reminds me sooo much of lucy's papa
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Awww..send a pic!!!


----------



## Malteze (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Mar 31 2005, 09:42 PM
> *Kallie is a big digger.... just about every night she digs at the bed. Unfortunately she has dug on my leather chair and there are all sorts of nail marks on it.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

It was really quite simple we gave buddy his own sofa(well loveseat) it has a afgan blanket on it, that he makes into a nest.


----------

